# All-Road / Touring / Gravel Bike List - Frame Geometry Archive



## Erik_A

Please use this post as an "All-Road / Touring / Gravel / Adventure" road bike list and frame geometry archive.

I am loving the new crop of large tire road bikes that have been becoming more prevalent these past few years.

My ideal in this category would be an almost flat top-tube road bike geometry, Reynolds 853 steel frame, ability to accept 700x40 WTB Nanos with fenders, disc brakes, 12x142mm thru-axle rear, and 15mm thru-axle front dropouts.

I am always looking for the frame geometry charts, since I typically am too tall for the largest 60/ 62cm sizes. So, it would be great to post a manufacturer link, an image of the bike as well as an image of the geometry chart.

I will start...


----------



## Erik_A

This is a great website with a few good resources/ lists:

Complete List of Off-Road Adventure Touring Bikes with Pricing | CyclingAbout

A Complete List of Touring Bicycle Manufacturers with Pricing | CyclingAbout

For tall guys like myself, this is great:

List of XXL Touring Bikes for Tall Cyclists: 62cm, 63cm, 64cm | CyclingAbout

List of XXL XXXL Bikes for Tall Cyclists: 62, 63, 64cm+ | CyclingAbout


----------



## Erik_A

*Salsa Warbird*

Salsa Warbird:
WARBIRD 105 11 | Bikes | Salsa Cycles


----------



## Erik_A

*Salsa Marrakesh*

Salsa Marrakesh:
MARRAKESH DEORE DROP BAR | Bikes | Salsa Cycles


----------



## Erik_A

*Bianchi Volpe Disc*

Volpe Disc | Bianchi USA


----------



## Erik_A

*Jamis Aurora Elite*

auroraelite


----------



## Erik_A

*Jamis Renegade Exploit*

renegadeexploit


----------



## Erik_A

*Kona Roadhouse*

KONA BIKES | 2016 BIKES | STEEL ROAD | Roadhouse


----------



## Erik_A

*Kona Rove Ti*

KONA BIKES | 2016 BIKES | ROVE | Rove Ti


----------



## Erik_A

*Niner RLT 9 Steel*

RLT 9 STEEL


----------



## Erik_A

*All-City Macho King*

Macho King | All-City Cycles


----------



## Erik_A

*Soma Double Cross Disc*

Double Cross Disc | SOMA Fabrications


----------



## Erik_A

*Soma Wolverine*

Wolverine | SOMA Fabrications


----------



## Erik_A

*Salsa Fargo*

FARGO X9 | Bikes | Salsa Cycles


----------



## Erik_A

John at theradavist.com has some great all-road disc bikes on the site today (from the North American Handmade Bicycle Show in Sacramento):

ENGLISH CYCLES OMBRÉ:
2016 NAHBS: English Cycles Ombré Road with SRAM RED eTap | The Radavist









CIELO BASE RACER:
2016 NAHBS: Cielo Base Racer with Olive Drab Chris King 40th Components | The Radavist









HUNTER DISC ALL ROAD
2016 NAHBS: Hunter Disc All Road with WTB Road Plus Wheels | The Radavist


----------



## jmeloy

My custom Strong Dirt Road.....


----------



## mfdemicco

How come there's no dedicated gravel bike forum? I think the time has come.


----------



## jason124

*Specialized Offerings*

Specialized Diverge
















Specialized AWOL


----------



## Migen21

mfdemicco said:


> How come there's no dedicated gravel bike forum? I think the time has come.


I second the motion...


----------



## jason124

Migen21 said:


> I second the motion...


Another vote here (while we're at it, does Surly count for having its own sub forum?)


----------



## jason124

*Marin's offerings*

Marin Lombard Elite








Marin Gestalt


----------



## Erik_A

Raleigh RXM

http://www.raleighusa.com/rxm


----------



## Erik_A

Raleigh Tamland

Raleigh Bikes, 2017 Tamland 1


----------

